# An ALMOST guilt-free snack!



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

OK, well, I feel I must atone in some way for possibly urging increased butter consumption, LOL!

I've just discovered Trader Joes (gee, do ya think its my favorite grocery store or what?) Papadums Snack. Crispy light little chips, with a LOT of flavor and a nice crunch. Coming in at only 120 calories for 22 chips (1/5th the bag, a cereal bowl full of them) they pack a lot of chip-gnashing goodness. Most of the ingredients are at least things I can pronounce - fava bean flour, yogurt powder, onion powder, etc. No artificial colors or flavors. 

These are much better than those air-puffed potatoe strings, or the "pirate's booty" stuff - that didn't float my boat at all, 'scuse the pun. 

I HAD banished junk food from even entering my house, but now and then I crave a snack, so I think this will be the exception.

So do YOU have a not-so-guilty pleasure? 

My other one is carrot sticks or other vegetables dipped in some Labne (a yogurt cheese spread). Its a nice sharp flavor, and less fat than sour cream or other dips. It pairs great with the carrots. 

-Jane


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! The first thing I thought is that you must be balancing out the butter thing, which I never eat. 

If I eat snacks, they have to be low fat and at least semi good for you/semi not bad for you.....
We occasionally have the baked Ruffles, pretzels or like you said carrots dipped in something good for you. I don't eat cheese, so we opt for fat free ranch dressing and it tastes great.

It's funny, last night we went out to dinner and I had my normal type food; chicken breast, baked potato and steamed veggies and I was almost banished from the table with other people saying "look how healthy she's eating".... 
Come on, they had kids along and saying I'm eating too healthy?? :shock:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Every Saturday and Sunday is brunch at our Dining halls (college student on meal plan here). I go to Freri Dining Hall and construct my "happy place."

Basically:
4 *Chocolate Chip* Pancakes
3 dollops of creamy peanut butter left to melt in between them
Topped with sliced bananas
Spread cinnamon on top to quick-carmalize the bananas
Cover it all with Whip cream
Cover THAT with hot maple syrup. . . well maybe "drown" would be a better verb than "cover." 

Finish up with a daily 10-minute jump rope session. XD Make sure to jump rope straight without taking breaks, and everyday so you can do it again next weekend . . . 

Now why is this somewhat guiltless? I use peanut butter instead of melted butter.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Jane, I LOVE Trader Joe's!!!!!! I've occasionally thought of moving to another city just to be in one of their towns. I've always tried to stop and shop their Columbus, Ohio location when I visit my sister. 

I once picked up a bottle of Sparkling Pomegranate Juice that was to die for; I lamented and hankered for more for months. Love their Pumkinseed & Flax Seed Granola, yummmm, it's great mixed in yogurt.

However I think my favorite guiltfree snack still goes back to my childhood at girlscout camp: "Ants on a Log" - celery, peanutbutter and raisins.


----------



## primal (Jan 30, 2007)

My favorite snack is the Dannon (I think... might be Yoplait, not sure) peach yogurt with the granola mix. To die for, IMO.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Not so guilty snack?

2 cups of steel cut oats, cooked in 2% milk, and flavored with honey. Sometimes I'll have a couple bananas too.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Steven_Chong said:


> Every Saturday and Sunday is brunch at our Dining halls (college student on meal plan here). I go to Freri Dining Hall and construct my "happy place."
> 
> Basically:
> 4 *Chocolate Chip* Pancakes
> ...


why does this snack sound like everything I have ever wanted as a kid. Steve as I was reading this I got that excited feeling that I usually get when the pizza guy rings my doorbell and I know he has a large, well done, thin crust, cheese pizza with bananna peppers on it.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

> Basically:
> 4 Chocolate Chip Pancakes
> 3 dollops of creamy peanut butter left to melt in between them
> Topped with sliced bananas
> ...


That sounds amazing, although the maple syrup would be a little much for me.

My "healthy" snack is this sandwich: 
"chipped" smoked turkey (1 inch deep or so)
1 slice of cheddar cheese (any cheese will do)
All melted on a soft pretzel roll

This is my post-workout snack because it has about a days worth of protein in it. Not 100% health food, but healthy enough to be "not-guilty."


----------

